# Anyone else upset at the hipster direction BB is going?



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

I have been finding it increasingly annoying that BB is going toward ultra slim fit items (some of which arebnot availabke in fuller fits) which apparently dont sell well (look at what is available at clearance time) and dont fit 40 y/o bodies well. I was talking to a BB salesman recently who essentially confirmed that most of their customers are not into the ultra slim fit stuff, and that the front section of the store with the new hipster sportwear "looks about like the gap" (his actual words). What he also told me was that the sport coats in ultra slim fit models simply do not sell. The younger customers come in, try them on, and are not willing to spend 400-800 on them, except for MAYBE a navy blazer. The men who buy sportcoats in tweeds, linens, etc. want fuller fits. Look at the new harris tweed sport coat offerings for this season. All but one of the new designs is in fitzgerald or slimmer fits. The only madison offered is a basic black/white herringbone, which most tweed lovers already have i suspect. The other models are from last year.So, i actually wrote BB about this disturbing trend in ultra slim sizing,nand received the folowing responseear Mr. ----*Thank you for contacting Brooks Brothers customer service. I appreciate your comments regarding a new product. We understand exactly where you are coming from. However, believe it or not we are responding to demand in the current market that prefers a slimmer fit. In fact, lately we are noticing that the public is relying on established, reputable, American retailers to provide them with some of these updated looks. I agree that some of our cuts are taken to an extreme and we are typically known for our classic look and style, but as America’s oldest retailer we have set the trends known as timeless classics since 1818. When time changes, we feel the need to make adjustments to satisfy the interest. Some of our blazers such as the Cambridge Fit Blazers are an enormous departure from what we have sold in the past but we still offer items that have not strayed from traditional dress. We will continue to service our existing customers while also attracting new ones.We realize that sometimes clients are caught in the middle of this and for that I sincerely apologize. Please do not let this experience dictate your future with our company. Just the fact you took the time to respond to this tells me you have an invested interest in Brooks Brothers and we would like to see that relationship continue. Please contact us if you need further assistance.Thanks!Best Regards,RebeccaRebecca HaywardBrooks Brothers , Customer Contact Center100 Phoenix AvenueEnfield, CT 060821-800-274-1815 ext. 4950*[email protected]*


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

It disappoints me because I have fewer choices when shopping for classic clothing, but if BB thinks they have to stay relevant by offering these ridiculous fits, that their choice. Mine is to shop elsewhere.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

If they decide to take the hipster way seriously, at least have the "traditional" option open. Isn't brooks brothers about classics and tradition? If I want tight suits, Banana Republic is always open. Might as well change the name to BB - Banana Bros. or Brooks Republic


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Here you go, preppy and beatnik, all in the same shot:


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

Not upset about the direction, it's their business and brand to do what they want with and I completely see the need for them to win new customers. I only really get annoyed about how, as pointed out above, it places limits and inaccessibility on the kind of stuff we like. For example, I would love some new OCBD u stripe colors, but it's never going to happen, as it's hard enough to find even the ones they do stock today in any of the stores. It's easy enough to still order from the internet, but requires you to know your fit and style in order to avoid the tedium and expense of returns/ exchanges. 
I also sense an increasing gap between the two business models BB are running and their effectiveness at managing their business as a cohesive whole. For example, I was quite intrigued by the new Cambridge fit jackets and wouldn't mind trying one for size to see if I could get it to work for me. Over the last three months, during my business travels, I have been in four different mainline BBs in the Midwest/ NE. Not one store had a jacket in that model, nor a single salesperson who could tell me anything about it whatsoever.


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

Can anyone name a brand purchased by the del Vecchios that they subsequently improved?


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Cambridge fit you say? I went to two retail stores in Northern California and their salespeople told me that I should double check on that fit because they are pretty sure that BB does not carry such style. I told them to look at their catalogue or website. They say they are quite sure (condescendingly rolling their eyes) . The lady in Stanford mall even gave me a little speech about she has been working there for many years and she's never heard of it. Maybe she said, I have mistaken BB for some other store.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I couldn't agree with the premise of this thread more. I actually thought it was funny the last time I went into a BB outlet, and thought, "Gosh, I wish the regular store stocked clothing with these styles (or, even better, if the outlet had the quality and range of the regular store.)"


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

maximar said:


> Cambridge fit you say? I went to two retail stores in Northern California and their salespeople told me that I should double check on that fit because they are pretty sure that BB does not carry such style. I told them to look at their catalogue or website. They say they are quite sure (condescendingly rolling their eyes) . The lady in Stanford mall even gave me a little speech about she has been working there for many years and she's never heard of it. Maybe she said, I have mistaken BB for some other store.


 Brooks Brothers has mistaken Brooks Brothers for another store.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

BB is very good for their traditional OCBD's and Repp ties. For everything else, look elsewhere. I learned this a few years ago and haven't been disappointed since.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Trip English said:


> Brooks Brothers has mistaken Brooks Brothers for another store.


Lol!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't recall giving Luckycharmboi2 permission to post my annual Brooks rant! :mad2:

(But, good job anway! :thumbs-up


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Trip English said:


> Brooks Brothers has mistaken Brooks Brothers for another store.


Darn, Trip, beat me to it! ic12337:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I find it amusing that a forum that devotes so much typeface to what they scored on the 'previously owned' market is squalling about what a retail outlet has to do to stay in business. :tongue2:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

They're horrified at what they might have to buy 10-15 years from now.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I have to say I don't really see what the big deal is, if BB keeps their regular-fitting and more classically-designed items as well. Of course they are catering to Ivy League hipsters. What do you think the men in Take Ivy were? Hipsters avant la lettre. I look at brooksbrothers.com a lot and can't say that I've noticed a single mainline item that isn't also available in a regular fit. Extra-Slim-Fit and Milano fit are a bridge too far (I say this as a very thin, young man), but then again so are most of the chinos in Take Ivy.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

I know I'm plagiarizing another forum member, but I'll say it again. If Brooks Brothers can sell enough extra slim/Milano cut clothing that they are able to stay in business, then they will be able to provide us trads with our basics. Yes, I'm sometimes dissapointed that a certain shirt is only available in extra slim fit, but on the whole, I apprreciate both markets. BTW, I recently lost 40 lbs, and I have found the regular fit shirts fit me much better, as well as having to go down 1/2" in the neck. Now, I'm forced to buy all new shirts...:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

maximar said:


> If they decide to take the hipster way seriously, at least have the "traditional" option open. Isn't brooks brothers about classics and tradition? If I want tight suits, Banana Republic is always open. Might as well change the name to BB - Banana Bros. or Brooks Republic 


Not tight or constricting whatsoever, actually.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

While some of their stylistic choices have been questionable as of late, I for one am thankful for their slimmer fits. Brooks' "classic cotton" (aka. non-non-iron) is probably the nicest fabric I've come across, but their classic fit shirts are like wearing a spinnaker for me, and I'm a pretty average build. Even if I tailor their shirts, I'm left with sleeveholes through which I could fit a football. No thank you.

As long as they keep the generously baggy shirts that you folks demand, I appreciate the move to include slimmer fits in their catalogue. Now if we could just get them to nix the t-shirts...


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Bandit44 said:


> It disappoints me because I have fewer choices when shopping for classic clothing, but if BB thinks they have to stay relevant by offering these ridiculous fits, that their choice. Mine is to shop elsewhere.


I agree. O'Connell's, Eddie Jacobs, Press, Andover Shop, Eljo's, Cable Car all get my vote.



BiffBiffster said:


> Can anyone name a brand purchased by the del Vecchios that they subsequently improved?


Apparently, their business model is to make money by not giving me what I want. I hate to say it, but so far, it's worked.



Larsd4 said:


> BB is very good for their traditional OCBD's and Repp ties. For everything else, look elsewhere. I learned this a few years ago and haven't been disappointed since.


It's not that bad. Their khaki pants and their versions of the Alden 986, 563, and 990's seem to still be around - somewhere. Not at my local store, though!


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

The hipster direction at BB seems also to be affecting the sales associates, at least at the Denver Cherry Creek store. The last time I was there, the SA was a beautiful young girl, dressed in what I suppose was modern style, who was still learning English and knew very little about traditional BB products. I left as soon as I grasped the situation. No, I did not ask for another salesperson. The damage was done.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Skinny Hepster PUNKS!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Why is everything with a somewhat slim fit associated with hipsters instantly? What killed the BR suit for me was the low rise trousers. I'm no hipster. In any case, wouldn't mind the slim fit shirts and jackets if they weren't paired with such garishly low rise trousers. That and they're lowering the rise even on their "conservative" fitting Madison suits.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Brooks has always had slimmer cuts. Not quite extreme as today, however. They have always catered to a younger professionals as well, with a dedicated line as well.

HTJ has a good write up of how it used to be and what lines were what. 

More than likely, most people, myself included, do not remember Brooks when they were still the high holy and "Brooks" in the 60s. By the late eighties, the shine was already off the apple and the writing was already on the wall. 

EwS


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

I am willing to be an apostate here. Since my cardio adventures have left me at a weight I last carried as a Sophomore in High School, I now can wear this faddish BB foppery. I now have two BB Suiting Essentials suits (Fitzgerald cut) I rotate with my Hardwicks. I'm getting two more Friday as the sale starts. No, I won't be sporting untied workboots without socks or the other uber-urban conceits that invite an a-- pounding, in either of its meanings.

My one complaint is Jovan's correct observation about the low rise trousers. These are not as comfortable as the fuller cut suits.

Why shouldn't BB veer onto the ramp for the Super highway to perdition that most other retailers seem anxious to travel?


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> I don't recall giving Luckycharmboi2 permission to post my annual Brooks rant! :mad2But, good job anway! :thumbs-up


Just presumptious, i guess.David.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Jovan said:


> Why is everything with a somewhat slim fit associated with hipsters instantly? What killed the BR suit for me was the low rise trousers. I'm no hipster. In any case, wouldn't mind the slim fit shirts and jackets if they weren't paired with such garishly low rise trousers. That and they're lowering the rise even on their "conservative" fitting Madison suits.


what's with the auto-hyperlinking?
trousers
trousers
trouser
slacks
pants
trousers

As you've no doubt noticed, hipster is a catchall term whose use is so broad it no longer carries meaning. Remembering that even an offhand remark on the definition of "trad" starts a holy war on the forum I'll drop the subject.

I hope that one day you'll find a pair of pants (trousers) with a high enough rise Jovan. Maybe you could alter a flight suit, or a pair of overalls.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

godan said:


> the SA was a beautiful young girl, dressed in what I suppose was modern style, who was still learning English and knew very little about traditional BB products. *I left as soon as I grasped the situation.*


NO! NO! NO! Why didn't you offer to *help* her learn, *over drinks*!?!? :devil:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

godan said:


> The hipster direction at BB seems also to be affecting the sales associates, at least at the Denver Cherry Creek store. The last time I was there, the SA was a beautiful young girl, dressed in what I suppose was modern style, who was still learning English and knew very little about traditional BB products. I left as soon as I grasped the situation. No, I did not ask for another salesperson. The damage was done.


You're complaining about a beautiful sales associate.

Just checking...



filfoster said:


> I am willing to be an apostate here. Since my cardio adventures have left me at a weight I last carried as a Sophomore in High School, I now can wear this faddish BB foppery. I now have two BB Suiting Essentials suits (Fitzgerald cut) I rotate with my Hardwicks. I'm getting two more Friday as the sale starts. No, I won't be sporting untied workboots without socks or the other uber-urban conceits that invite an a-- pounding, in either of its meanings.
> 
> My one complaint is Jovan's correct observation about the low rise trousers. These are not as comfortable as the fuller cut suits.
> 
> Why shouldn't BB veer onto the ramp for the Super highway to perdition that most other retailers seem anxious to travel?


Honestly, I'm fine with clothiers expanding their horizons so long as they don't shortchange their traditional customers. When they go so far as to alter their traditional fits to appeal to the young masses (some of whom don't even know that trousers once sat at the waist rather than the hips) and don't offer traditional styles in traditional fits?* Pretty crummy. I like slimmer fitting stuff, but not low rise. I guess "Mad Men look" or something to that extent best describes it?

*I swear I wasn't trying to include the word "traditional" as much as humanly possible.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> what's with the auto-hyperlinking?
> trousers
> trousers
> trouser
> ...


I know you're trying to poke fun at me, but that honestly gave me a good laugh. But yeah, it seems anything that has a somewhat trimmer leg also has a lowered rise. Shame. Jack Donnelly is planning on having a slimmer fit with a regular rise though, I can't wait to try those.

The auto-hyperlinking is a little weird, but at least you know the original poster didn't randomly link stuff when you hover over it. "Link added by VigLink" or somesuch.



Flanderian said:


> NO! NO! NO! Why didn't you offer to *help* her learn, *over drinks*!?!? :devil:


Seriously. Anything is better than storming out because Brooks Brothers dared to hire an attractive salesperson. :icon_pale:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Jovan said:


> I know you're trying to poke fun at me, but that honestly gave me a good laugh. But yeah, it seems anything that has a somewhat trimmer leg also has a lowered rise. Shame. Jack Donnelly is planning on having a slimmer fit with a regular rise though, I can't wait to try those.
> 
> The auto-hyperlinking is a little weird, but at least you know the original poster didn't randomly link stuff when you hover over it. "Link added by VigLink" or somesuch.


Have you tied old Army Chinos? I had a few pairs and ended up getting rid of them because the rise was too long, fit was surprisingly slim, almost like the M3. Check ebay.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, I'll do that.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll do that.


I just bought a pair of J. Press khakis and they fit great. They are pretty slim in the seat and thigh and straight through the leg, and the rise is just a little shorter than Bills M2.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Tintin's take:*

"Charlie Davidson of the Andover Shop told me Brooks Brothers 'is dead"

https://thetrad.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-italian-department-storeat-346.html


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Either that or BB will survive on the wallets of the young and skinny while Andover and J. Crew wither away catering to an aging and dying Trad customer base. I am just contrarian enough to bet against any would-be prophet.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Oldsarge said:


> Either that or BB will survive on the wallets of the young and skinny while Andover and J. Crew wither away catering to an aging and dying Trad customer base. I am just contrarian enough to bet against any would-be prophet.


Wait, BB is for skinny hipsters and J. Crew caters to aged Trads? I woke up in Bizarro-world this morning, right?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> Wait, BB is for skinny hipsters and J. Crew caters to aged Trads? I woke up in Bizarro-world this morning, right?


I'm guessing he meant to type "J. Press." At least, I hope so.

Press, however, has also been criticized of late for being overly trendy and geared towards the Japanese interpretation of TNSIL. For many, Press died with the flap-pocket OCBD.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

There's always this: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/vide..._Mens_SportShirt&et_cid=162455&et_rid=9803272 - can't get more "hipster" than Passion Pit.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

leisureclass said:


> There's always this: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/vide..._Mens_SportShirt&et_cid=162455&et_rid=9803272 - can't get more "hipster" than Passion Pit.


Yes, setting aside the semantics of 'hipster' for the moment, I thought I was reading the latest People magazine while glancing throught the BB catalog featuring ....Passion Pit. I usually count on SNL or Jimmy Fallon to inform me of just past trends in Pop culture but now see that BB will supply this need in future.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...14_Mens_Suiting&et_cid=165679&et_rid=10440591

Finally, a suit that will allow everyone to see this:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Repulsive looking lot. Who are they? Or, given the comment above, who _were_ they?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Jesus... that Cambridge suit. Same problem I had with the Banana Republic suit -- I actually like the trimmer silhouette, but the low rise trousers that make an arrow of shirt pointing to your sternum? Eek. Low rise ruins just about everything I'd like otherwise.



L-feld said:


> I just bought a pair of J. Press khakis and they fit great. They are pretty slim in the seat and thigh and straight through the leg, and the rise is just a little shorter than Bills M2.


I looked into them a few years ago, I may just do it again. Thank you.



leisureclass said:


> There's always this: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/vide..._Mens_SportShirt&et_cid=162455&et_rid=9803272 - can't get more "hipster" than Passion Pit.


I watched five seconds of it and turned it off. Terrible editing. Way too much plaid going on.


----------



## rafa (Mar 31, 2009)

Interesting that hipster seems to be confused with slim/trim silhouette, which I always thought of as more European or specifically Italian. Anyway, I'm by no means skinny but I appreciate a slimmer cut due to my 10-12" drop depending on time of day and lunch choice. But, I don't like the ultra restrictive super slim skinny boy cuts since I actually have shape in my body. 

Regardless I think young professionals today prefer a slimmer/European silhouette, but only the fashion forward /super skinny / lanky like the ridiculously tight fitting cuts. The funny part about the shift is that I can't think of a single fashion forward person that would want to shop for their "basics" at BB. They're far more likely to head to BR, Zara, H&M, and Buffalo Exchange (they're expensive version of a thrift store). 

True hipsters would be more likely to wear a trad coat ironically, just a few sizes too small. That would be true hipster. With lensless frames and obligatory ironic facial hair.


----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> I find it amusing that a forum that devotes so much typeface to what they scored on the 'previously owned' market is squalling about what a retail outlet has to do to stay in business. :tongue2:


Well said. I simply don't see any problem with what you are saying. You are complaining about a clothing manufacturer changing SOME of their clothes in response to market forces. If you would prefer that a company simply make one thing forever, just find that one thing and buy 10 or 20 to last you for years and then you can have a wardrobe like Clark Kent.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

What I noticed during my last trips to BB was that quite a few of their employees were wearing clothes that were far too small. I think I tend to wear things on the smaller side, but even I found there clothes to be much too tight and their outfits to make little to no sense. Maybe it will help them reach a younger demographic, but while I was there (the last 3 times)I was by farthest the youngest person in-store. I do know that I would hesitate to ask someone like this for fit help. 

In regards to the whole slim fit issue. I do not have a problem with slim fit clothes if they look good. The problem is that it usually does not look good they and look more ill-fitting than slim fitting. 

One last note. They did not have any Cambridge/Fitzgerald model in-store in anything smaller than a size 40. If they are going to be pushing this stuff they should at least be stocking it.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

wrwhiteknight said:


> Well said. I simply don't see any problem with what you are saying. You are complaining about a clothing manufacturer changing SOME of their clothes in response to market forces. If you would prefer that a company simply make one thing forever, just find that one thing and buy 10 or 20 to last you for years and then you can have a wardrobe like Clark Kent.


I don't think anyone is complaining about what BB now sells, but are lamenting what it no longer sells. It may be that eliminating traditional menswear in favor of fashion oriented menswear will be a good business strategy (though I doubt it), but it is a strategy that appeals to few men in this forum.


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

Haven't set foot in a BB in years.

Rather, haven't set foot in a BB and *bought something * in years.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> "Charlie Davidson of the Andover Shop told me Brooks Brothers 'is dead"
> 
> https://thetrad.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-italian-department-storeat-346.html


Another great link, thanks.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

It's not just Brooks Brothers. Take a look at the web sites for Hickey Freeman, Southwick, and others. Jackets too tight and too short and nobody shaves any more.

Where does this all start and why does New York City decide what the rest of the country wears?


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

The problem with the current Brooks isn't that they've attempted to add some elements of the fashionista zeitgeist. The problem is that they've eliminated things one would expect from them such as dress trousers with a standard rise. Even the overpriced "Heritage cut" Country Club trousers suffer from a short rise.

An added irony is that can one can acquire a Brooks #1 Sack as a Southwick MTM for much less than one can acquire one from Brooks.

But I wouldn't expect anything less from a del Vecchio. Look at what Uncle Leonardo tries to pull off at various Luxottica outlets.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

filfoster said:


> No, I won't be sporting untied workboots without socks or the other uber-urban conceits that invite an a-- pounding, in either of It's meanings.


Brilliant!

I had some time to kill this weekend and I went into a BB factory story. I was amazed at the number of extra thin Makers ties they had.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> BB is very good for their traditional OCBD's and Repp ties.


Alas, I can't say that about the ties, now that they've moved to 3 1/4" widths-I just can't go lower than 3 1/2".

Anyway, my never-fail definition of a hipster: one of those guys wearing a fedora (usually straw) with a one-inch brim (or less).

Good luck,
Don


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. 
It seems that at least three out of every four times I walk through a BB retail establishment, I depart the stores carrying another purchase...I guess I must not be too terribly upset?


----------



## KJD89 (Aug 10, 2011)

I like their slim fit shirts - something that apparently isn't new - but think the extra slim fit is a bit much. I'm not some emaciated "hipster" either (you all seem to really abuse that word, btw), standing at 6'2 200lbs. I just wish they would stop making blazers so short and the pant rise so low. That being said, I can't afford anything anyway, and I have very little reason to own a suit at this point in my life. 


I could also do without that damn Clifford collar as well. Original polo collar on their sport shirts, please. I get a lot of compliments on that roll from my friends.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

Brooks Brothers could be pissing away the brand. I'm 49, love the regular cut of their clothes and think the hipster look will be a quick to die fad. It does seem to ironically mock the preppy take.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

> hipster


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

KJD89 said:


> I like their slim fit shirts - something that apparently isn't new - but think the extra slim fit is a bit much. I'm not some emaciated "hipster" either (you all seem to really abuse that word, btw), standing at 6'2 200lbs. I just wish they would stop making blazers so short and the pant rise so low. That being said, I can't afford anything anyway, and I have very little reason to own a suit at this point in my life.
> 
> I could also do without that damn Clifford collar as well. Original polo collar on their sport shirts, please. I get a lot of compliments on that roll from my friends.


From what I've seen in old BB ads, the Clifford collar was introduced in the '60s as a response to growing menswear trends.  However, the collar points were a more reasonable 3" long, whereas the modern Clifford has 2.5" or 2.75" points.

Here's a shirt from Ratio Clothing with a 3" button-down collar to demonstrate what it may have looked like. (They'll make the points longer by request though.)










Indeed. I think we need a new shtick. Trend chasers or something?


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Ironic pic questioning practical knowledge from a guy living in the hipster mecca that is Kentucky is the icing on the cake IMO. 

Trend chasers? Like tweed hats and pipes? How about geared bikes? Naturally worn in jeans are making a strong appearance these days in the hipster hoods that are Wicker Park and Logan Square. Saw them in NYC and probably will see them out in SF soon in a few weeks. 

Of course you guys saw all those trends already, right. Living amongst the "Trend Chasers" enmasse like you do.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Eric W S said:


> Of course you guys saw all those trends already, right. Living amongst the "Trend Chasers" enmasse like you do.


You imply that the only thing worse than a Hipster is a Bama-hipster??


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Eric W S said:


> Ironic pic questioning practical knowledge from a guy living in the hipster mecca that is Kentucky is the icing on the cake IMO.
> 
> Trend chasers? Like tweed hats and pipes? How about geared bikes? Naturally worn in jeans are making a strong appearance these days in the hipster hoods that are Wicker Park and Logan Square. Saw them in NYC and probably will see them out in SF soon in a few weeks.
> 
> Of course you guys saw all those trends already, right. Living amongst the "Trend Chasers" enmasse like you do.


I'm... confused. What point are you trying to make here?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Eric W S said:


> Ironic pic questioning practical knowledge from a guy living in the hipster mecca that is Kentucky is the icing on the cake IMO.
> 
> Trend chasers? Like tweed hats and pipes? How about geared bikes? Naturally worn in jeans are making a strong appearance these days in the hipster hoods that are Wicker Park and Logan Square. Saw them in NYC and probably will see them out in SF soon in a few weeks.
> 
> Of course you guys saw all those trends already, right. Living amongst the "Trend Chasers" enmasse like you do.


Well, shucks. Just 'cause I don't live in a barn don't mean I cain't recognize a mouse when he gits in my house. I know all about them hipster fellas 'cause I read about it on the interwebs.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

I _hate _the Clifford collars. I like the third button, but I can't stand how short the collar is.



KJD89 said:


> I could also do without that damn Clifford collar


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> Well, shucks. Just 'cause I don't live in a barn don't mean I cain't recognize a mouse when he gits in my house. I know all about them hipster fellas 'cause I read about it on the interwebs.


:icon_hailthee:



Dieu et les Dames said:


> I _hate _the Clifford collars. I like the third button, but I can't stand how short the collar is.


Buy a regular BB button-down. Take one of the extra buttons, sew it in the back of the collar stand, then make a buttonhole on the back of the collar. Problem solved. :icon_smile_big:

I've actually considered doing this with a couple of my button-downs.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Moderators! I have detected some malanimus toward us residents of the Commonwealth in some of these posts!
As Orgetorix observes, the marvel of wireless transmissions of pictures through the ether and the miracle of the connections of personal computer devices by tethers of one sort or another, has allowed us rubes in the Flyover to learn of these 'hipsters' and other creatures of the urban cultural landscape, without need to actually visit our larger urban centers, populated by our betters..

As though the humble, uniformed letter carrier did not regularly dump catalogs from J Crew, LL Bean Signature and Paul Stewart, and sadly, Brooks Brothers, into our mail receptacles, to show us in hard copy, further examples of said 'hipsters'...


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Perhaps this should be the Trad/Hipster forum?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Bjorn said:


> Perhaps this should be the Trad/Hipster forum?


Conditions are ripe.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

filfoster said:


> Moderators! I have detected some malanimus toward us residents of the Commonwealth in some of these posts!
> As Orgetorix observes, the marvel of wireless transmissions of pictures through the ether and the miracle of the connections of personal computer devices by tethers of one sort or another, has allowed us rubes in the Flyover to learn of these 'hipsters' and other creatures of the urban cultural landscape, without need to actually visit our larger urban centers, populated by our betters..


I think it was better for everyones self esteem when the ignorant were kept ignorant!!


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I think it was better for everyones self esteem when _*the ignorant were kept ignorant*_!!


It is bliss, the ignorance, n'cest pas?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Gentlemen! I think this article says everything we need to know.



> "We have a healthy respect for the past, but we're not completely influence by it," Del Vecchio says. From the outset, he explains, his plan was to be "an innovator, not a conservator."


https://www.wwd.com/menswear-news/retail-business/i-claudio-3557200

I honestly think Ralph Lauren would have done a better job. In fact, he's doing more to keep the sack suit and other Ivy League staples alive than Brooks Brothers is now!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nico01 said:


> While some of their stylistic choices have been questionable as of late, I for one am thankful for their slimmer fits. Brooks' "classic cotton" (aka. non-non-iron) is probably the nicest fabric I've come across, but their classic fit shirts are like wearing a spinnaker for me, and I'm a pretty average build. Even if I tailor their shirts, I'm left with sleeveholes through which I could fit a football.


I'm 6'0", 260 pounds. I wear Brooks slim fit in 17-35.

What frustrates me is pants. Two years ago I bought two pair of pants - tropical wool in size 40 and gabardine in size 42 with the waist taken in two inches. A year later I go back; they've stopped making the tropical wool and in the gabardine I now require a 44. Which they took in everywhere but the waist so right now they're unwearable. I'm hoping to drop some weight before I take them in and insist they make them work or give me trousers that do.


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

You'd be better to ask for your money back.

It seems that all of the Brooks trousers have a short rise. I was told that they were moving back to a more standard rise. I haven't followed up as I've given up on Brooks for trousers.



Miket61 said:


> I'm 6'0", 260 pounds. I wear Brooks slim fit in 17-35.
> 
> What frustrates me is pants. Two years ago I bought two pair of pants - tropical wool in size 40 and gabardine in size 42 with the waist taken in two inches. A year later I go back; they've stopped making the tropical wool and in the gabardine I now require a 44. Which they took in everywhere but the waist so right now they're unwearable. I'm hoping to drop some weight before I take them in and insist they make them work or give me trousers that do.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

BiffBiffster said:


> You'd be better to ask for your money back.
> 
> It seems that all of the Brooks trousers have a short rise. I was told that they were moving back to a more standard rise. I haven't followed up as I've given up on Brooks for trousers.


I'm sure I would. I suppose it's just damn stubbornness on my part that I'm keeping them.


----------

